# Peeling Gel: Xu hướng tẩy tế bào chết cho da mặt năm 2018



## nusy (8/6/18)

Ngoài BHA và AHA, tẩy tế bào chết cho da mặt với peeling gel đang được phái đẹp yêu thích. Vậy đâu là sản phẩm peeling gel chất lượng trên thị trường?
Thế nào là tẩy tế bào chết cho da mặt cùng peeling gel? Thông thường, thành phần của dòng sản phẩm này có chứa enzymes chiết xuất từ trái cây.  Khi sử dụng, làn da sẽ được làm sạch, vẩy da chết và bụi bẩn sẽ được gột rửa ngay lập tức. Bên cạnh đó, peeling gel rất thích hợp với làn da nhạy cảm vì khả năng làm sạch nhẹ nhàng, không gây kích ứng da. Đặc biệt, các chất có trong sản phẩm peeling gel sẽ không đọng lại lên da nên các nàng có làn da nhạy cảm hãy yên tâm.

Sau khi thoa lên mặt và massage, chất gel sẽ vón cục lại có chứa da chết. Vì thế, đừng bất ngờ khi có những chấm chấm nhỏ màu trắng trên mặt bạn sau khi áp dụng phương pháp này.

Hôm nay, chúng tôi sẽ cùng bạn khám phá các sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết cho da mặt đình đám trên thị trường hiện nay nhé!

*1. CURE NATURAL AQUA GEL*
Cure Natural Aqua Gel là sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết cho da mặt của Nhật rất nổi tiếng; ước tính rằng cứ 20 giây thì một sản phẩm Cure lại được bán ra trên thị trường. Đặc biệt, 90% thành phần là nước hydrogen. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm này còn chứa nha đam, bạch quả, hương thảo. Bên cạnh tẩy tế bào chết, sản phẩm còn hỗ trợ trong việc thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông, trị mụn đầu đen, và cải thiện vùng da không đều màu.

Để sử dụng, da mặt phải trong tình trạng khô ráo. Bạn lấy một lượng gel vừa đủa và massage mặt. Từ từ, lớp gel sẽ vón cục lại trong đó có phần da chết. Một điều đáng lưu ý là sản phẩm này không có chất bảo quản nên thời hạn sử dụng chỉ kéo dài trong 6 tháng.




*2. THE BODY SHOP DROPS OF YOUTH YOUTH LIQUID PEEL*
Điểm nổi bật của sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết cho da mặt này có chứa tế bào gốc. Tế bào gốc từ thực vật có khả năng chống lão hoá, chống kích ứng, làm dịu làn da, kích thích sự phát triển của các tế bào. Bên cạnh đó, The Body Shop Drops Of Youth Youth Liquid Peel còn chứa hoa Nhung Tuyết và cỏ biển Criste Marine. Đây là những thành phần cực kỳ lợi hại trong việc chăm sóc, bảo vệ làn da.




*3. PETER THOMAS ROTH FIRMX PEELING GEL*
Đây là sản phẩm peeling gel đình đám nhất ở phương Tây, ngay cả nàng Michelle Phan cũng là một tín đồ của Peter Thomas Roth FIRMx Peeling Gel. Thành phần có chứa chiết xuất từ quả thơm, quả lựu và chất Keratinase Enzyme. Ngoài ra, thành phần cellulose giúp cho việc tẩy đi lớp da chết một cách nhẹ nhàng, không gây kích ứng và giúp da trở nên mềm mượt hơn bao giờ hết. Glycerin và Hyaluronic Acid có vai trò cấp ẩm, vì vậy làn da sẽ không bị khô rát. Sản phẩm này sẽ là giải pháp lý tưởng để có một làn da căng bóng, mịn màng.




*4. BOSCIA EXFOLIATING PEEL GEL*
boscia Exfoliating Peel Gel là sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết rất đình đám. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm thích hợp với mọi làn da. Công dụng chính của loại peeling gel là lấy đi lớp tế bào chết theo phương pháp cơ học. Đồng thời, boscia còn phát huy khả năng hoá học khi thấm vào da để làm sạch sâu và giúp làn da trở nên trắng sáng, đều màu và mượt mà hơn. Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm này rất dịu nhẹ và có thể sử dụng hàng ngày.




*5. MINZON APPLE SMOOTHIE PEELING GEL*
Thực tế, peeling gel là một phát minh của người Hàn Quốc. Trong đó, nổi bật nhất chính là Minzon Apple Smoothie Peeling Gel. Loại peeling gel này cũng là sản phẩm yêu thích của nàng Michelle Phan. Thành phần có chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên nên rất nhẹ nhàng, không gây kích ứng da. Sản phẩm này sẽ cuốn trôi lớp da chết, bụi bẩn nhưng không hề có sự can thiệp của hoá học. Đặc biệt, đây cũng là một trong những loại tẩy tế bào chết được yêu thích tại Hàn.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

